# Aloha!



## IslandGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

It's great to be here.  Looking forward in meeting new friends.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*IslandGirl* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good to have ya!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2010)

Great to see you here girl. Say hello to your husband for me =)


----------



## mib8585 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow,it`s so great to have a girl here.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nd2bhge (Jun 30, 2010)

welcome to IM!!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

mib8585 said:


> Wow,it`s so great to have a girl here.



Do they not have girls in China?  You guys don't still kill your daughters because they aren't as valuable as sons do you?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> world-pharma.org


 


JCtex1977 said:


> Good to have ya!


 


heavyiron said:


> Great to see you here girl. Say hello to your husband for me =)


 


mib8585 said:


> Wow,it`s so great to have a girl here.


 


Curt James said:


> Welcome!


 


nd2bhge said:


> welcome to IM!!


 
Mahalo!  Thank you!

Hey heavy!  Nice to see you here.


----------



## mib8585 (Jul 7, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> Do they not have girls in China? You guys don't still kill your daughters because they aren't as valuable as sons do you?


We are savage people,you are civilization.You know nothing about us.
Cao ni ma!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

mib8585 said:


> Cao ni ma!


 
translates: Suck My Dick!


----------



## Perdido (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember Islandgirl from the FBB forum. Are you the same?


----------



## mib8585 (Jul 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> translates: Suck My Dick!


 wow,cool,man.You feel me!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to IronMag,

CEM


----------



## Spunout (Jul 8, 2010)

Yo yo!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 8, 2010)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome to IronMag,
> 
> CEM


 


Spunout said:


> Yo yo!!


 


ParadiseCup said:


>


 
Hi everyone!  Thanks for the welcome.  

Hey PC!


----------

